# Arabadan çıkmak/inmek



## Arabus

Hello,

Which one is used:

_Arabadan çıkmak

Arabadan inmek_

Or both?


----------



## Eline0909

Arabadan çıktı= he/she went out from the car
Arabadan indi= he/she went down/descended from the car.

In the word inmek you have implicitly the meaning that a person was in a bit higher place before, and now putting his/her feet on the ground.

When it is about animals and bicycles you always use the word inmek. For example

attan indi= he descended from the horse (so never the word çıkmak in the sense descending. So the attan çıktı is completely wrong. But If you say _ata çıktı_ it means he got on to the horse)

bisikletten indi= he descended from the bicycle (so never bisikletten çıktı)

The word çıkmak means implicitly that the thing where the person is getting out from is covered, like a car, truck, aeroplane, train and so on.

But to make it easy and simple I would suggest you to use the word "inmek" in all cases and I think it is more common.

...and the opposite of inmek is binmek! (bisiklete, arabaya, trene, ata binmek)


----------



## Black4blue

Eline0909 explained very well. But you can use both of them for car, train and airplane... I guess.


----------



## er targyn

Can you use düşmek?


----------



## macrotis

er targyn said:


> Can you use düşmek?



No if the meaning is "getting out of the car voluntarily." "Arabadan düşmek" is an accident for people. If you say, "arbayı durdur, düşeceğim," you mean, "stop the car or I'm going to fall."

Azerbaijanis are said to use "düşmek" instead of "inmek," so I heard.


----------



## Eline0909

düşmek means fall down so the sentence would have another meaning:

Attan düştü: he fell down from the horse
Bisikletten düştü: he fell down from the bicycle

Uçak düştü: the aeroplane fell down (crashed)


----------



## namik80

arabadan inmek:  getting out of the car
arabadan çıkmak: exiting the car

uçak düştü: the aeroplane fell down (in Turkish)
uçak düştü: the aeroplane is landed (in Azeri)


----------



## er targyn

How do you say the opposite?


----------



## Black4blue

Do you mean this?:
*Uçak kalktı*. or *Uçak havalandı.* (The plane took off.)


----------



## er targyn

No, how do you say The plane landed in Turkish and The plane fell down in Azeri.


----------



## Black4blue

Turkish: Uçak indi / Uçak yere indi / Uçak iniş yaptı     (The plane landed)

I don't know about Azeri.


----------

